# Mesa AZ Herf - Calling All Gorillas!



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, this one's a lock.
Albertasmoke is coming down from the frosty north to meet us
AZ Gorillas at Habanos Torres on December 29.
No excuses, it's a Saturday. See you there.
If you can't handle going to Mesa, then pick a place in 
Phoenix/Scottsdale for later, & we'll have Herf Pt. 2!!


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

You moved the post...Heh I am so there. What time are we meeting. My offer to be Designated Driver still stands if anyone is looking to get sloshed.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Scheduling update, boys & girls -
Saturday, December 29 at 2:30, Habanos Torres in Mesa.
:ss


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Bring a lawnchair if you have one handy. I'll bring an extra. No alcohol....but there's a Circle K right next to Habanos for beverages/snacks. 

Located at the NWC of Extension and Baseline.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright, I checked this section before a Herf and not a day or 2 after one has already happened. I would love to attend, I've wanted to go to Habanos Torres for awhile but its a drive for me.

Looking forward to it :ss


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I will be there. the 29th @ 2:00 pm. Gotta get Tim to roll mine first :ss


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Do I need a passport to go that far?

I'll be in Yuma early in the day, if I can make it, I will.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I shall of course be there fine brethren.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Still a go? I will be in the area so the time is perfect...


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll be there, BUT no puff n' pass for me, boys - just recovering 
from a 48 hour stomach bug & I don't want any of you to 
experience first hand the thrills I've had the last 2 days. u

Won't stop me from puffing, just passing.....

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Wish I could be there with ya, Tim sure rolls a fine smoke. :tu


----------



## Fire It Up (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll be there!!!!


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

I will be there as well.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I will take a rain check for next summer when I move back:tu Have fun guys!


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

See you there!! :ss


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Wish I could attend, but I bruised my ribs real bad snowboarding. Enjoy!!!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I may be late. I have to fix my wifes tire (she had a blow out) and give my niece a ride home. Wife took my truck to work and doesn't get off until 2pm.


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Alrighty, here's the pics.

Here Tim's in his rolling mindset making my "Ugly Stick", the chosen smoke of the day. 4 countries worth of well aged tobacco, and no need for beauty. This is the old fashioned style of cigar smoking, and it was a joy to experience.


Here's KMachine (Keith) and Fire it Up (Mike) still excited about the Ugly Stick.


Here's Smokin5 (Eric) tellin' some story about somethin'  He provided the entertainment for the cool crisp afternoon (about 53 degrees)


Here's my Ugly Stick. If "smell-o-vision" worked right now, you'd be jealous.


Just a portion of the group, and I'm horrible at names, so I won't attempt it, but foxtrot7 and mithshrike are in this one 



And here's the reason for the gathering, the Albertasmoker himself.



Ugly stick is burning great! Perfect draw with tons of smoke, and an incredible range of flavors. Plenty of peppery spice without being overpowering. Starting to get some toasted nuttiness in the aftertaste.




It's nubbin' time!!!





I had a great time, thanks for all those that made it! Thanks again to Eric for the smokes and the custom CD. Thanks to Matt for arranging it with Tim and the Fonsecas! Let's to this again sometime!


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Any time fellas, just lemme know.

:bl


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Great time guys!!

Thanks to Mith and Smokin5 for bringing some party favors!

:ss:ss


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great photos!
Thanks again for the get-together, & thanks to our host Tim.

Has anybody seen a bottle of bourbon anywhere? What was I saying? Oh yes, that reminds me of the time.....:ss

Albertasmoker, have a safe trip back North, & enjoy that upcoming cruise.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like you guys had some fun, even with the "ugly stick":tu:cb


----------



## kqueen (Apr 27, 2007)

Mithstrike, now I can say that I actually posted and no longer Lurk. Sorry I couldn't stay and smoke with you guys, as I had other plans already. But I bought a few sticks from Tim that I am trying tomorrow for new years eve. I will try to make it down there again with you guys though.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great fun all!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time! I may be in Mesa on the 2nd of Feb for a week to visit the inlaws. They are staying at some place called Fiesta Village, looked it up on the web, not impressed, anyone know anything about it? Perhaps I can free up some time for a herf then! Nothing definate yet, I will know in a day or so.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time! I may be in Mesa on the 2nd of Feb for a week to visit the inlaws. They are staying at some place called Fiesta Village, looked it up on the web, not impressed, anyone know anything about it? Perhaps I can free up some time for a herf then! Nothing definate yet, I will know in a day or so.


Fiesta Village sounds like the weekly stay place that's all of 2 minutes away from Tim's. On Westwood and Southern?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

MithShrike said:


> Fiesta Village sounds like the weekly stay place that's all of 2 minutes away from Tim's. On Westwood and Southern?


Yes, it is on Southern. My inlaws are there for 3 months or something like that so we are going to intrude for a week of relaxation and better weather!


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I got in from Yuma way late, and couldn't make it. At least Yuma was a cigar sit down.

When is the next one?


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Probably when Newfie comes on down.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I should be able to make it there one evening for a couple of hours. Are there other shops worth checking out? What are the amenities at this one?


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

By the time you come down, Tim will have another shop with an indoor lounge not too far away. Also, all of 3/4 mile from Fiesta Village is a Tinderbox with a Club Amante. The guy there are pretty knowledgeable, have a good selection and are hilarious. Northwest of Mesa, in Scottsdale is Graycliff cigar run by a fellow gorilla. Also in Scottsdale is Cigar King.


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

Papichulo said:


> I will take a rain check for next summer when I move back:tu Have fun guys!


OK,
So now that It's summer (well, in Arizona should be considered summer June 1st not the 21st) when are you going to have another Herf??????????

Inquiring minds wanna know...

Is anyone considering a herf in Phoenix Metro area??


----------



## nthuzst (Dec 3, 2007)

Make a new thread and see how many people are in. Oh yeah count me in.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Steeler2 said:


> OK,
> So now that It's summer (well, in Arizona should be considered summer June 1st not the 21st) when are you going to have another Herf??????????
> 
> Inquiring minds wanna know...
> ...


Just had one last weekend, but it wasn't metro - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=157235&highlight=pool+party


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

nthuzst said:


> Make a new thread and see how many people are in. Oh yeah count me in.


I'm flyin' up to Prescott for the "Longest Day Wrongest Way" party at Smokin5's place.

It's on the 21st and sounds like a good time!!:chk

I am thinking he might have room for a few more as z3ro cancelled.


----------

